# Mean Ghetto woman smoked in my car, return her phone?



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Last night I picked up a 300 pound woman. She was pasty white with blue eyes but telling me that she is not white.

As I was taking in my detective voice again to see if it would give me more respect. She was getting annoyed and kept telling me to talk normal, but I wouldn't because I was thinking that would make me look really dumb.

She mentioned about going to the hood and I said "what's the hood I keep hearing about? It makes me think about little red riding hood."

She got all offended and angry. Suddenly she pulled out her cigarettes and started smoking. I asked her to stop and she said "What are you going to do about it?"

She was yelling threats at me and acting like she was this tough ghetto woman. She told me many times "I told you I'm not nice! I'm mean! I have your license number. I'm going to F... you up!"

I dropped her off, and guess what... She forgot her phone in my car!!

Shortly after, she called and left a message on my phone begging humbly to call her back. (No idea how she called me.)

Members of the UberPeople Tribe, do I return her phone?

(PS. I know this is poorly written, but I'm so excited about telling about this.)

Recording here: https://clyp.it/ho5dg1kn


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Take the phone and give it to a homeless person.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

delornick94 said:


> Take the phone and give it to a homeless person.


It's locked. I've already tried to use it.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Last night I picked up a 300 pound woman. She was pasty white with blue eyes but telling me that she is not white.
> 
> As I was taking in my detective voice again to see if it would give me more respect. She was getting annoyed and kept telling me to talk normal, but I wouldn't because I was thinking that would make me look really dumb.
> 
> ...


I would respond to her and Uber, "what phone"??? Life is a learning process, sometimes bitter sometimes sweet.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> I would respond to her and Uber, "what phone"??? Life is a learning process, sometimes bitter sometimes sweet.


Thanks Yulli please cast your vote.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm more intrigued by Uber's request for you to give Daniel a spooky Halloween compliment.

"Daniel, I should not have let you leave the vehicle. You are the one. I will find you."


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Daniel, you should give it back but make sure you get a fee from her. It is of no use to you and it should be worth something to her to get it back.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> Daniel, you should give it back but make sure you get a fee from her. It is of no use to you and it should be worth something to her to get it back.


Guess I'll see how the Tribe votes.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Come on, Daniel, 

Get a FedEx prepaid label from Uber and mail it to her.

And I am sorely disappointed that the trip didn't end the moment she asked what you are going to do about it.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Drop it off in a pond at the Zoo.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Come on, Daniel,
> 
> Get a FedEx prepaid label from Uber and mail it to her.
> 
> And I am sorely disappointed that the trip didn't end the moment she asked what you are going to do about it.


She just wanted that confrontation. She never would have got out.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

This thing will be more than happy to take the phone _*AND*_ pay you for it!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

And she would have gotten it if it were me.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I have to get to an appointment now, but I'll upload the recordings of the event shortly.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

We don't need a recording of you wimping out before going passive aggressive with her phone. I want a recording of you GOOMCing her.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> We don't need a recording of you wimping out before going passive aggressive with her phone. I want a recording of you GOOMCing her.


I never wimped out. She was making physical threats if I did not stop talking in the raspy voice, and I never did.

She just left me another voice message!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

she got your number, without her phone? how in the hell did that happen


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> she got your number, without her phone? how in the hell did that happen


I have no idea!!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> She just wanted that confrontation. She never would have got out.


She would when you call 911.

Since the phone has GPS and a location history I don't advise you keep it. I do advise you return it, but not immediately because probably you're too busy to get to it right away. Maybe in a couple of days.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> She would when you call 911.
> 
> Since the phone has GPS and a location history I don't advise you keep it. I do advise you return it, but not immediately because probably you're too busy to get to it right away. Maybe in a couple of days.


I turned it off as soon as I left her block.

BTW, here's the recording: https://clyp.it/qrhelbbb

It is probably unfair having a poll without it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I turned it off as soon as I left her block.
> 
> BTW, here's the recording: https://clyp.it/qrhelbbb
> 
> It is probably unfair having a poll without it.


Drop it off at a police station. Make sure you get a receipt from them. Tell her where she can pick it up.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Daaaaaamn Daniel!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I say give it back to her. 

She got you. She figured out you were messing with her and called you out on it. Both on your voice and asking about the hood. 

I don’t think she was mean. She just flipped the script on you.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Daaaaaamn Daniel!


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

I hope you know that holding onto some phones is considered.... Oh i dont know... theft?

Theft can be categorized as grand theft -- and therefore deemed a more serious offense -- for a variety of reasons. Laws in many states consider a theft to be grand theft when: The property taken is worth more than a minimum amount, perhaps $500-$1,000 depending on the state.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Theft

"Theft, in law, a general term covering a variety of specific types of stealing, including the crimes of larceny, robbery, and burglary.

Theft is defined as the *physical removal of an object* that is capable of being stolen without the consentof the owner and with the intention of depriving the owner of it permanently. The thief need not intend to keep the property himself; an intention to destroy it, sell it, or abandon it in circumstances where it will not be found is sufficient...

Larceny is the trespassory taking and carrying away of personal goods from the possession of another with the intention to steal. *For larceny to occur, three conditions must be met*: (1) _the goods must be removed from the possession of another without the owner's consent_; (2) the goods must not only be taken but also "carried away," a requirement that is highly formalistic and is satisfied by any movement of the entire object, however slight; and (3) t_here must be an intention to steal_, which is ordinarily defined as an intention to deprive the owner permanently of his property. The unauthorized borrowing of another's property is not larceny if there is an intent to return the property, nor is larceny committed by someone who takes goods in the mistaken belief that they are his own property.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Drop it off at the police station and get a receipt if you don't want to see her. Let Uber know about it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

OMG what's with your voice, LMAO. You really do that with people lol!

70% of me believes all of this is real and 30% thinks you have never driven uber and just have access to a recording booth, voice actors, etc.

Nonetheless, entertaining.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I say give it back to her.
> 
> She got you. She figured out you were messing with her and called you out on it. Both on your voice and asking about the hood.
> 
> I don't think she was mean. She just flipped the script on you.


That's reason even more!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

This woman's voice sounds a lot like the voice in the other recording.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Alex Carlson said:


> I hope you know that holding onto some phones is considered.... Oh i dont know... theft?
> 
> Theft can be categorized as grand theft -- and therefore deemed a more serious offense -- for a variety of reasons. Laws in many states consider a theft to be grand theft when: The property taken is worth more than a minimum amount, perhaps $500-$1,000 depending on the state.


I guess where you live the gov't has lots of money for police, jails and court. Not where I live.
The cops here are running as fast as they can to catch murderers, rapists, thieves, car jackers, heroine dealers, meth cooks, child molesters, etc. They just don't have time to deal with prosecuting someone who may have possession of something that someone else basically GAVE them. 
If I told that story to a cop here, he'd advise me to stop service and schlep on down to Verizon and get another one.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I say give it back to her.
> 
> She got you. She figured out you were messing with her and called you out on it. Both on your voice and asking about the hood.
> 
> I don't think she was mean. She just flipped the script on you.


But she threatened violence at the end.


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

Why in the world were you talking like Batman the whole time?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> But she threatened violence at the end.


True. But she was annoyed. Kept asking him to stop. People say dumb things when someone is pissing them off.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Shane Walters said:


> Why in the world were you talking like Batman the whole time?


I was experimenting with talking in a more confident voice to women. She was basically a trial run.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I was experimenting with talking in a more confident voice to women. She was basically a trial run.


Haha. So I guess that was a failed experiment


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> True. But she was annoyed. Kept asking him to stop. People say dumb things when someone is pissing them off.


She did not mind until I questioned her precious Hood.



Cableguynoe said:


> Haha. So I guess that was a failed experiment


Yep. That's why I tried out first with a 300-pound nasty woman.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> True. But she was annoyed. Kept asking him to stop. People say dumb things when someone is pissing them off.


Either way that's not a justifiable reason to threaten with violence. Or are you that tough guy in the bar that says "Watch this, hold my beer".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> Either way that's not a justifiable reason to threaten with violence. Or are you that much of a tough guy yourself?


Why yes, I am a tough guy. Thanks for noticing.

I'm just saying to give her back the phone. Who cares if she threatened him. He didn't sound scared.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why yes, I am a tough guy. Thanks for noticing.
> 
> I'm just saying to give her back the phone. Who cares if she threatened him. He didn't sound scared.


If she had threatened me I would be scared but I don't have to necessarily sound scare to show that I was. If this was me that phone would be out the window the moment I noticed it was left in my car so it's not my problem what happens to it after.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why yes, I am a tough guy. Thanks for noticing.
> 
> I'm just saying to give her back the phone. Who cares if she threatened him. He didn't sound scared.


I hate going against the vote of the members. If she gets it back, she's going to have to work for it!

Remember how tough she was talking?
Here is the voicemail she left me.
https://clyp.it/h3u2ohzj


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

If you haven't yet, power the phone off and do it away from your house.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I hate going against the vote of the members. If she gets it back, she's going to have to work for it!
> 
> Remember how tough she was talking?
> Here is the voicemail she left me.
> https://clyp.it/h3u2ohzj


Work for it as in agree to hide in the trunk of your car for Halloween?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Work for it as in agree to hide in the trunk of your car for Halloween?


I don't think I would trust her in the backseat again, although that would be a good idea. I have another idea.



wk1102 said:


> If you haven't yet, power the phone off and do it away from your house.


I powered it off the second I left her block.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You need to get a restraining order asap.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

*WTF kind of voice is that?????*


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

keb said:


> *WTF kind of voice is that?????*


Drunk ghetto voice I guess.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Drunk ghetto voice I guess.


I meant yours lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

keb said:


> I meant yours lol


http://www.proaudiostar.com/roland-aira-vt-3-voice-transformer.html


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

keb said:


> I meant yours lol


 oh, I was trying to talk with a confident voice.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

keb said:


> I meant yours lol


There is so much awesomeness in his voice what are you talking about? And he wears a suit! What's not to like? I barely know this guy but one thing is for sure, I'm a fan.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 167521
> Last night I picked up a 300 pound woman. She was pasty white with blue eyes but telling me that she is not white.
> 
> As I was taking in my detective voice again to see if it would give me more respect. She was getting annoyed and kept telling me to talk normal, but I wouldn't because I was thinking that would make me look really dumb.
> ...


Of course you return the phone. Why is that a question for you???? Probably because none of this is real.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Of course you return the phone. Why is that a question for you???? Probably because none of this is real.


Oh come on! Is anyone really real here? Dude it's the Internet, this is where we live. Anything is possible here, just let it go.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Of course you return the phone. Why is that a question for you???? Probably because none of this is real.


Return "her" phone? For what reason?

Did I do a good job on this Photoshop?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> Oh come on! Is anyone really real here? Dude it's the Internet, this is where we live. Anything it's possible here, just let it go.


There are actually ten real drivers here and an infinite number of "others".


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

goneubering said:


> There are actually ten real drivers here and an infinite number of "others".


I definitely want to be part of the "others" Remember in Lost "The Others" were a cool bunch


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm not sure why SadUber is practicing his "confident" voice. He should be working on his spooky voice(s) for his haunted Uber hayrides he was planning on giving this Halloween. Or has that been canceled?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Anyway, turn the phone into the hub or police dept (even though they are not a storage unit) and be done with it. Tell Uber she threatened you (you have recordings) and do not feel safe returning it to her. Make her work for it cuz she's a B****.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Shane Walters said:


> Why in the world were you talking like Batman the whole time?


Ha, it was his will arnett impression!

SU please do some additional trips with this voice.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I voted yes. Big girls need love too.
You should have met her at the Waffle House and *negotiated* for the phone.
She needs you and little Dan to do your duty.
This girl is like the perfect chocolate chip cookie.

_Hard and crunchy on the outside and soft gooey on the inside._


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

keb said:


> Anyway, turn the phone into the hub or police dept (even though they are not a storage unit) and be done with it. Tell Uber she threatened you (you have recordings) and do not feel safe returning it to her. Make her work for it cuz she's a B****.


This is the best idea and the fact she threatened violence is a good reason for it to go somewhere else, or mail it so it takes longer. Make sure you get $15.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Because the last thing she said to me was that she would give me five stars I have determined she must still have a little bit of goodness in here. Thus, I have decided to give her phone back to her, but she is going to have to work for it.

This is an anonymous message I text it to her:

"I have what you are looking for. I have brought it to Public Library and I have taped it to the back of [a book]"


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Because the last thing she said to me was that she would give me five stars I have determined she must still have a little bit of goodness in here. Thus, I have decided to give her phone back to her, but she is going to have to work for it.
> 
> This is an anonymous message I text it to her:
> 
> "I have what you are looking for. I have brought it to Public Library and I have taped it to the back of "


AHAHAHAHA! I'm so sorry, I shouldn't be laughing, but.. I can't help it!

You shouldn't post the location in a PUBLIC forum. Can you imagine all the people in your area who are lurking here will rush out to the library and take the phone?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just toss the phone in a body of water. Claim you never found it


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I did eight notes. Here's the last one:


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I think she will give up after the first book / clue.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I think she will give up after the first book / clue.


It's a really nice phone!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber You may be walking on thin ice. Pax might complain about you and get you deactivated.

YOU need to submit a complaint to Uber that she threatened you with violence.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> SadUber You may be walking on thin ice. Pax might complain about you and get you deactivated.
> 
> YOU need to submit a complaint to Uber that she threatened you with violence.


Phone? What phone?

Sorry Uber customer support. I can't be responsible for things left in my vehicle.

A friend of hers is clearly pranking her. I'm just a hard working Uber professional.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

so wrong....sometimes the old advice is the best...

"two wrongs don't make a right"; be the bigger person and simply, humbly and properly return her merchandise without all this other crap


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> so wrong....sometimes the old advice is the best...
> 
> "two wrongs don't make a right"; be the bigger person and simply, humbly and properly return her merchandise without all this other crap


My car still smells like cigarette smoke! I'm starting to get tired of these passengers taking advantage of me.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

SadUber said:


> This is an anonymous message I text it to her:


Have I missed something?

Fat lady left phone in your car, so you text her to tell her where it is.

How will she get the message if you have her phone?


----------



## bwchubb (Mar 29, 2017)

With penmanship like you, how do you know the Dewey decimal system ?

I’d eventually find it, the next time you vacuum your car. It must have fallen down the seat crack from her big butt sitting on it. Then, you could put it on eBay? 
But since I am a retired LEO, I think I would return it through the Uber hub or mail it to uber lost and found with what you (think) (wink wink ) could be the ride number.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

bwchubb said:


> With penmanship like you, how do you know the Dewey decimal system ?
> 
> I'd eventually find it, the next time you vacuum your car. It must have fallen down the seat crack from her big butt sitting on it. Then, you could put it on eBay?
> But since I am a retired LEO, I think I would return it through the Uber hub or mail it to uber lost and found with what you (think) (wink wink ) could be the ride number.


That's Library of Congress. Dewey Decimal is dead.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> Fat lady left phone in your car, so you text her to tell her where it is.
> 
> How will she get the message if you have her phone?


I don't know why, but my post was modified. I basically gave her the Dewey Decimal number of book where there should be something taped to the back of it.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

bwchubb said:


> With penmanship like you, how do you know the Dewey decimal system ?


I was thinking the same damn thing. OMG.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I don't know why, but my post was modified. I basically gave her the Dewey Decimal number of book where there should be something taped to the back of it.


where did you send the text message to? Her phone?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> where did you send the text message to? Her phone?


She gave me another number.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Library of course


so you sent her text message to the library?

Haw will she know where to find her phone? how will she get the message you sent her?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I don't know why, but my post was modified. I basically gave her the Dewey Decimal number of book where there should be something taped to the back of it.


Not. Dewey. Decimal.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

What if she uses a friends Uber account to take her to the library, and you take the ping and show up. Will you just show her where the phone is or does she still have to go through all the steps?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I think you're going to be deactivated. Uber monitors this forum.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

keb said:


> What if she uses a friends Uber account to take her to the library, and you take the ping and show up. Will you just show her where the phone is or does she still have to go through all the steps?


He'll probably put on a disguise to mask his identity.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

Charge it up, put it in a waterproof ziplock bag or topper wear container with a rock and throw into a lake. She can use the find my phone app to look for it. 

You guys have the "hood" in the twin cities? I thought if you drive from Milwaukee to Seattle you're pretty much "hood" free.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> oh, I was trying to talk with a confident voice.


Did you feel confident?



rideshareMN said:


> so wrong....sometimes the old advice is the best...
> 
> "two wrongs don't make a right"; be the bigger person and simply, humbly and properly return her merchandise without all this other crap


Boooooooooo



itsablackmarket said:


> I think you're going to be deactivated. Uber monitors this forum.


Uber can't take action based on what is said here.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Did you feel confident?
> 
> Boooooooooo
> 
> Uber can't take action based on what is said here.


They have though. Go ask the Houston forum. Two people were banned in 2015 specifically for a thread created on this forum, and all they did was make jokes about the local Uber employees.

Here's the thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/5714-star-lane.48610/


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

keb said:


> What if she uses a friends Uber account to take her to the library, and you take the ping and show up. Will you just show her where the phone is or does she still have to go through all the steps?


The phone is not at the library anyhow. The last note told her to look behind the Redbox at Holiday gas station where are the next note is. I have not determined where the rest will be, but I do intend to leave it in a place where she can eventually get it.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> but I do intend to leave it in a place where she can eventually get it.


Maybe the greenlight hub would be the most sensible place.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> They have though. Go ask the Houston forum. Two people were banned in 2015 specifically for a thread created on this forum, and all they did was make jokes about the local Uber employees.


Well yeah. If you make a specific threat to a real person, then they have something on you. 
But telling a story that could potentially be a complete lie, not something they can act on


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well yeah. If you make a specific threat to a real person, then they have something on you.
> But telling a story that could potentially be a complete lie, not something they can act on


Wasn't a threat. Just made fun of them.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Charge it up, zip lock baggie, hide it in a walmart store...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> she got your number, without her phone? how in the hell did that happen


&#8230;UBER accounts can be accessed on any phones&#8230;


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

It's pinkish metal..what kind is this anyhow?



Cableguynoe said:


> Did you feel confident?


Yes, until she started smoking and being confrontational.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 167669
> 
> 
> It's pinkish metal..what kind is this anyhow?


That's an iPhone 7. Not sure on GB but at least $650 or so new. In many jurisdictions that is grand theft (at min. theft). You should just return it. Seriously, unless this is fake news. You could get arrested for theft. All of the info is publicly posted on this forum and greenlight hub, uber itself, your ghetto gal.. any of them can see this. Plus your real first name is out there. Really. Not. Good.

I thought you were dealing with a cheap $79 MetroPCS phone, this is a whole different ball game.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

keb said:


> Plus your real first name is out there. Really. Not. Good.


Daniel is a common name. There's got to be at least a billion Daniel's out there driving for Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Good Lord, SadUber , you sure put a lot of effort into this scavenger hunt. I am starting to agree with another poster, you should try to make romantic overtures.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

keb said:


> That's an iPhone 7. Not sure on GB but at least $650 or so new. In many jurisdictions that is grand theft (at min. theft). You should just return it. Seriously, unless this is fake news. You could get arrested for theft. All of the info is publicly posted on this forum and greenlight hub, uber itself, your ghetto gal.. any of them can see this. Plus your real first name is out there. Really. Not. Good.
> 
> I thought you were dealing with a cheap $79 MetroPCS phone, this is a whole different ball game.


It is being returned! It's just that she has to work a little bit for it. I'm sure there is no law that says Thou shalt not make treasure hunts.



MadTownUberD said:


> Good Lord, SadUber , you sure put a lot of effort into this scavenger hunt. I am starting to agree with another poster, you should try to make romantic overtures.


I was a little harsh to her today. I plan to add more creativity and puzzles for part 2 so it's a little bit more fun for her.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SadUber said:


> It is being returned! It's just that she has to work a little bit for it. I'm sure there is no law that says Thou shalt not make treasure hunts.


In some ways I like your style. In other ways it's kind of disturbing that you have this much free time.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Sleep well SadUber, *Find my iPhone* can easily lead her or the police to you if the phone is still in your possession.

She does have location services on since that is how she summoned you in the first place.

Don't be surprised if you are woken up to an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

keb said:


> Sleep well SadUber, *Find my iPhone* can easily lead her or the police to you if the phone is still in your possession.
> 
> She does have location services on since they is how she summoned you in the first place.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you are woken up to an unpleasant surprise.


Oh boy! I had my fair share of surprises. A girl I had been dating had a penis this one time I reached down there, but I still love to be surprised even if they are unpleasant surprises.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> Daniel is a common name. There's got to be at least a billion Daniel's out there driving for Uber.


Actually from previous posts he's told us what he drives, what color it is, where he lives, and his name. Presumably only one Daniel driving uber that will match all items.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

keb said:


> Actually from previous posts he's told us what he drives, what color it is, where he lives, and his name. Presumably only one Daniel driving uber that will match all items.


Like I said, I drive a focus. Many people drive that.

Why are so many people on the side of the bad guy in this one?


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Like I said, I drive a focus. Many people drive that.
> 
> Why are so many people on the side of the bad guy in this one?


Don't listen to them dude I'm on your side but everyone loves to hate a good bad guy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I wonder who her bae is lol.


----------



## Getinmycar (Jul 13, 2017)

cool story bro...



SadUber said:


> The phone is not at the library anyhow. The last note told her to look behind the Redbox at Holiday gas station where are the next note is. I have not determined where the rest will be, but I do intend to leave it in a place where she can eventually get it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> so you sent her text message to the library?
> 
> Haw will she know where to find her phone? how will she get the message you sent her?


I used a computer at the library to send a text message to the phone number she left to me. The text message had the number of the book with a first hint.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 167521
> Last night I picked up a 300 pound woman. She was pasty white with blue eyes but telling me that she is not white.
> 
> As I was taking in my detective voice again to see if it would give me more respect. She was getting annoyed and kept telling me to talk normal, but I wouldn't because I was thinking that would make me look really dumb.
> ...


Return and collect your $15 uber fee. Exactly what I did to a paxhole last week. That'll teach her!


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I used a computer at the library to send a text message to the phone number she left to me. The text message had the number of the book with a first hint.


thanks for that, it makes more sense now


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I really don't feel sorry for her, after lighting a cigarette in your car then basically threatening you! See deserves a lesson in manners. Now if she goes online to her Uber account and leaves a big tip I might forgive her. 

Just be careful SadUber I don't want you to do anything to get in trouble. Just remember to deny, deny, deny as far as Uber is concerned. Your fingerprints on the notes would make for a easy police charge of production of a unwilling scavenger hunt AKA Theft.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> There are actually ten real drivers here and an infinite number of "others".


10?


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> 10?


There are many more drivers out there that we have not yet discovered. Uber drivers are rare species much like those that live in the ocean waters that have gone undiscovered for at least 100 years.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

total troll story and I can't believe it still managed 6 pages of replies


----------



## MyOwnUber (Oct 12, 2017)

As was said before above: "Drop it off at a police station. Make sure you get a receipt from them. And then notify Uber" Even if she treated you like crap doesn't mean you should stoop to her level. Get a dual video monitoring camera in your car (there are decent inexpensive ones out there that do the job of both audio and visual recording front an back. But best bet is to STAY AWAY from the ghetto areas!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

keb said:


> Sleep well SadUber, *Find my iPhone* can easily lead her or the police to you if the phone is still in your possession.
> 
> She does have location services on since that is how she summoned you in the first place.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you are woken up to an unpleasant surprise.


Nah, once it is powered down it no longer pings location.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

SadUber is a punk and I feel sorry about everyone who replied to this [email protected]
Fake, everything you read here is fake. A sad person desperately needing attention.

Coat on, out the Door.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> total troll story and I can't believe it still managed 6 pages of replies


You are making yourself look foolish. Everyone else here knows what they are talking about because they heard the audio. If you are the least knowledgeable person in the room it's usually not a good time to speak up.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Give the back without the hoops. Make her come to you or drop it off at a police station far away. 

You're going to get yourself in trouble w/Uber.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

This will be my last post in this thread:

SadUber = Ignore list.
Done.


----------



## Getinmycar (Jul 13, 2017)

my arse... total BS!! There are couple of you who are want-to-be writers getting their kicks off trolling this site... Get a life!!


SadUber said:


> You are making yourself look foolish. Everyone else here knows what they are talking about because they heard the audio. If you are the least knowledgeable person in the room it's usually not a good time to speak up.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Getinmycar said:


> my arse... total BS!! There are couple of you who are want-to-be writers getting their kicks off trolling this site... Get a life!!


Yes or no did you hear the audio?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Like I said, I drive a focus. Many people drive that.


That's right, a FOCUS, not Grey Ford taurus sho.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

This is off topic, but does anyone know where Frosty AZ is?


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

I was told that MN drivers are very busy and the driver would just send the phone to someone who driver trusts first.

And has this someone who driver trusts return it into a police station located in one of the East/West coast states (i.e. Alaska, WA, OR, not CA, AZ) and get a receipt there.

*some say the phone has a cracked screen, but I dont know that bcuz I live in NJ and never see the phone with my own eyes.*

Tell Uber that the phone is at a police station.

Let Pax go get it.

This way, no one is stealing anything from anyone AND lesson learned.

*We work in grey area to serve the light, we are Uber drivers* Uber On~


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

CCW said:


> I was told that MN drivers are very busy and the driver would just send the phone to someone who driver trusts first.
> 
> And has this someone who driver trusts return it into a police station located in one of the East/West coast states (i.e. Alaska, WA, OR, not CA, AZ) and get a receipt there.
> 
> ...


Can you be trusted?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

What phone?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> I think you're going to be deactivated. Uber monitors this forum.


I doubt it. I don't think he was ever activated.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber - She has your license number...remember?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> You are making yourself look foolish. Everyone else here knows what they are talking about because they heard the audio. If you are the least knowledgeable person in the room it's usually not a good time to speak up.


when your link gets fixed and it shows either conclusive audio or definitive video then maybe people will believe you

until then your story is not believable


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> when your link gets fixed and it shows either conclusive audio or definitive video then maybe people will believe you
> 
> until then your story is not believable


The more stories he writes the less I believe any of them.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

goneubering said:


> The more stories he writes the less I believe any of them.


With all the evidence out there, it's a LITTLE bit hard to respect people who doubt the existence of SadUber recordings.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> With all the evidence out there, it's a LITTLE bit hard to respect people who doubt the existence of SadUber recordings.


Thanks UC! Btw, have you heard the recording? I removed it because of the treasure hunt, but I could send you a private link to listen to if you haven't heard it.


----------



## jspec (Aug 28, 2017)

Return it and get the fee. Make sure its on your terms. Arrive early to a place you pick, make sure its daytime, public place your farmiliar with, doors locked, Place the phone somewhere in the close proximity but out of public eyes (before she arrives of course). When she approaches (3ft,), vent your window, and tell her in any voice you want, where the phone is. Watch her retrieve it, roll by and say your welcome! Let uber know, get your fee, also add the safety feedback and let them know not to match you in the future.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

goneubering said:


> The more stories he writes the less I believe any of them.


Yes, but the real story of my recordings is even more amazing. My actresses in my recording room keep on hitting on me. During my "4 drunk girls" recording, one girl actually lifted up her shirt showing me everything!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

SadUber said:


> She just wanted that confrontation. She never would have got out.


Yes she would have! Once she saw a can of carburetor fluid aimed at her face!


----------



## Flash McFlash (Oct 4, 2017)

Ok, crisis averted. I dropped off the yelly lady a phone out of my lost & found box and she seems happy. I stayed for dinner and met her daughter who is a stripper down at the Hothouse strip club and we will be married in the spring. I'm heading back home (long drive ahead) with all of Beffany's stuff (Beffany is the stripper daughter)...and a dog named Mr. Britches...

BTW, she gave me 5 stars and a nice tip for getting her a phone...plus Uber sent me an in app message about my good deed, actual screen shot of message below: 
_______________
| Ubar thanks you for |
|you're service and you|
| will be rewarded with|
| some nice floor mats|
_______________

So I got floor mats coming...
and Beffany...
and Mr. Britches...


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I was experimenting with talking in a more confident voice to women. She was basically a trial run.


 I guess that experiment didn't work.
"What phone" would be my reply.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Drop it off at a police station. Make sure you get a receipt from them. Tell her where she can pick it up.


This is my advice too.. Police station but 3 counties away from her home.. lol


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

BTW if you are turning her phone on and off.. she can track it


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Yes, but the real story of my recordings is even more amazing. My actresses in my recording room keep on hitting on me. During my "4 drunk girls" recording, one girl actually lifted up her shirt showing me everything!


Of course she did! What actress doesn't want to boink a cute hamster?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Alex Carlson said:


> I hope you know that holding onto some phones is considered.... Oh i dont know... theft?
> 
> Theft can be categorized as grand theft -- and therefore deemed a more serious offense -- for a variety of reasons. Laws in many states consider a theft to be grand theft when: The property taken is worth more than a minimum amount, perhaps $500-$1,000 depending on the state.


So you can simply leave something in someone's home or car, then call the police and have them charged with theft? I thought you had to take things to be guilty of theft.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

OMG! The phone case is gone from the place in the library. There's no way anyone would have found that unless if they followed the clues. I have to hustle stay ahead as I put the rest of the clues in place. Check out this one I just did. I'm going to print it out at the library and cut it into puzzle pieces.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

LOL that's a lion, but I thought it was a hamster for days!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> LOL that's a lion, but I thought it was a hamster for days!


A lyin'? Well, that fits with the (awesome) outrageous stories I guess, lol.

Who would want to F a lion? Those claws....

Maybe she wanted to be Daniel's mane squeeze.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> So you can simply leave something in someone's home or car, then call the police and have them charged with theft? I thought you had to take things to be guilty of theft.


Yes, in essence. Forgetting one's property is not tantamount to larceny.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> OMG! The phone case is gone from the place in the library. There's no way anyone would have found that unless if they followed the clues. I have to hustle stay ahead as I put the rest of the clues in place. Check out this one I just did. I'm going to print it out at the library and cut it into puzzle pieces.
> View attachment 167866


Or they happened to look at book that had the case. Now you're missing a case, when she does get her phone back you will technically be a thief unless you get her an identical case before she finds the phone.



bmedle said:


> Yes, in essence. Forgetting one's property is not tantamount to larceny.


But witholdings its return, as he is clearly doing, can be considered theft.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Or they happened to look at book that had the case. Now you're missing a case, when she does get her phone back you will technically be a thief unless you get her an identical case before she finds the phone.
> 
> But witholdings its return, as he is clearly doing, can be considered theft.[/QUOObviouslyth
> 
> ...


This will differ depending on the jurisdiction, but the willful withholding of lost property is a separate crime in New York. _See _Personal Property Law
§ 252 (3) ( . . . any person who shall refuse or wilfully neglect to comply with the provisions of subdivision one or subdivision two of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction thereof shall be punished by a fine of not more than one hundred dollars or imprisonment not exceeding six months or both.)


----------



## l3th4l (Apr 26, 2017)

I would have smashed that shit in a heartbeat and told Uber that you have no phone. Good on you.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Also, I think SadUber may. . . have some issues. Just collect the 15 dollar return fee, and go back to your haunted Uber rides (sans hay, evidently).


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

bmedle said:


> haunted Uber rides (sans hay, evidently)


No no no. it's Haunted disco jungle hayride Uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The sequal it out guys!


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The sequal it out guys!


I'll just wait for the movie, but thanks.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 167521
> Last night I picked up a 300 pound woman. She was pasty white with blue eyes but telling me that she is not white.
> 
> As I was taking in my detective voice again to see if it would give me more respect. She was getting annoyed and kept telling me to talk normal, but I wouldn't because I was thinking that would make me look really dumb.
> ...


Brake as hard as you can then throw her out!


----------



## bwchubb (Mar 29, 2017)

Saduber-man,

please read the crimes code concerning theft if you haven't already. There are provisions for theft crimes, indicating, knowingly, or unknowingly withholding property of another.

I would suggest to someone giving advice get to know the Minnesota Crimes code.

Specifically section 609.52 especially sub section (a)(6).

Some of us fellow drivers from around the country do not want to see you get jammed up.

Besides we enjoy the trials and tribulations of saduber and Minnesota !

https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=609.52
https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=609.52


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the saga continues...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/omg-uber-just-deactivated-me-why.210987/


----------



## Jovanotti (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd throw it in the ****in river


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

keb said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, the saga continues...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/omg-uber-just-deactivated-me-why.210987/


Shot down in flames, shot down in flames.
Ain't it a shame?
To be shot down in flames!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Dear PAX,

Sorry for your inconvenience, we have deactivated saduber for noncompliance. His address is 13000 Zoo Blvd, Apple Valley, MN 55124. Please let us know if you have trouble retrieving your property. Also, we have added $20 ride credit to your account.

Regards,
Uber


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

lol and now he has been deactivated


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

I couldn't view your video of the incident. It says error 404.
Uber requires rider's to pay $10 for returned items now. Return the phone to the beast and get your fee and next time a rider gives you beast vibes stop the car, end the ride, ask them to exit your vehicle immediately and proceed to dial 911 as you exit your car just in case. Make sure to advise Uber immediately about her threatening behavior and the danger you experienced so she will be removed from the platform. Help out the rest of us driver's. I for one don't want this she-beast in my vehicle.



njn said:


> Dear PAX,
> 
> Sorry for your inconvenience, we have deactivated saduber for noncompliance. His address is 13000 Zoo Blvd, Apple Valley, MN 55124. Please let us know if you have trouble retrieving your property. Also, we have added $20 ride credit to your account.
> 
> ...


: 43028"]Dear PAX,

Sorry for your inconvenience, we have deactivated saduber for noncompliance. His address is 13000 Zoo Blvd, Apple Valley, MN 55124. Please let us know if you have trouble retrieving your property. Also, we have added $20 ride credit to your account.

Regards,
Uber[/QUOTE]
You are joking. Right?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

kittenC said:


> You are joking. Right?


Nope.

SadUber lives in a home
Where the buffalo roam,
And the deer and the cantaloupe play.
Where seldom is heard,
A discouraging word,
And Rakos' buddies throw poo all day!


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I just hope he's not in jail. Perhaps find my iPhone was used and the popo showed up. Then he's REALLY SadUber.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> I think you're going to be deactivated. Uber monitors this forum.


Uber isn't a person. There would be people working for Uber using this forum for intel, but they aren't the same people charged with caring about the rider experience, or being motivated to police every individual instance among the million rides that happen every day. They're not gonna be like "we gotta find out who this saduber is and deactivate him because he's a phone thief". Corporate employees dont' give a shit about their company. They do their job for the money.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Uber isn't a person. There would be people working for Uber using this forum for intel, but they aren't the same people charged with caring about the rider experience, or being motivated to police every individual instance among the million rides that happen every day. They're not gonna be like "we gotta find out who this saduber is and deactivate him because he's a phone thief". Corporate employees dont' give a shit about their company. They do their job for the money.


Someone at Uber certainly cares about their corporate reputation. Sad's sad posts make him look bad of course but they also make Uber as a company look bad.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> But witholdings its return, as he is clearly doing, can be considered theft.


He's too busy. That's not his fault. Planning a treasure hunt takes a lot of ones free time. One can't be expected to stop their life cuz someone else left something behind.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> He's too busy. That's not his fault. Planning a treasure hunt takes a lot of ones free time. One can't be expected to stop their life cuz someone else left something behind.


Gotta love that irony!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Gotta love that irony!


It's the circle of.........soemthing. The spiral of evasionary justifications.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Uber isn't a person. There would be people working for Uber using this forum for intel, but they aren't the same people charged with caring about the rider experience, or being motivated to police every individual instance among the million rides that happen every day. They're not gonna be like "we gotta find out who this saduber is and deactivate him because he's a phone thief". Corporate employees dont' give a shit about their company. They do their job for the money.


As opposed to....independent contractors?


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> As opposed to....independent contractors?


Charlie there is free sandwich in the break room


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 167521
> Last night I picked up a 300 pound woman. She was pasty white with blue eyes but telling me that she is not white.
> 
> As I was taking in my detective voice again to see if it would give me more respect. She was getting annoyed and kept telling me to talk normal, but I wouldn't because I was thinking that would make me look really dumb.
> ...


What phone ?

A " MEAN GHETTO PAX" must have stolen it to trade for Twinkies !

Cant get to 300 lbs working every day.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Someone at Uber certainly cares about their corporate reputation. Sad's sad posts make him look bad of course but they also make Uber as a company look bad.


This entire forum doesn't exactly compliment Uber and its reputation for that matter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I turned it off as soon as I left her block.
> 
> BTW, here's the recording: https://clyp.it/qrhelbbb
> 
> It is probably unfair having a poll without it.


Find the tallest bridge in your market.
Wait for a ship to pass by . . .

Hope she can track it.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> This entire forum doesn't exactly compliment Uber and its reputation for that matter.


Uber doesn't compliment Uber and its reputation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> This entire forum doesn't exactly compliment Uber and its reputation for that matter.


Uber has done nothing to deserve compliment.

Have a " Virtual Badge".

This one says 30 rides today. No idiots slaughtered.



SadUber said:


> I have to get to an appointment now, but I'll upload the recordings of the event shortly.


Bring it to a police station in the most affluent area of your driving range.

Make ms hood Lard show up.

The cops will tell jokes about her for DAYS !

Let Ms. " mean hood lard" humble herself before authority in wealthy section of town.

Return her degredation towards you back upon her 10 fold.
( see Rule of 3's)


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, it's a joke, saduber doesn't live in a zoo.


----------



## Brawler (Sep 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why yes, I am a tough guy. Thanks for noticing.
> 
> I'm just saying to give her back the phone. Who cares if she threatened him. He didn't sound scared.


Tough guy? We should brawl haha


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Bring it to a police station in the most affluent area of your driving range.


I'd pick the most red-necky town in the next county.

But first, I'd yank the SIM card and battery (not sure anyone has suggested that yet).


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Tell her you left it in the HOOD or better yet, it's a payment for her smokin in the car which required you to get it detailed.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> This entire forum doesn't exactly compliment Uber and its reputation for that matter.


Hopefully it motivates them to do better.



PrestonT said:


> Uber doesn't compliment Uber and its reputation.


True story!! It seems like most of their bad press had been from self inflicted wounds.


----------



## IronMike60 (Sep 8, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> View attachment 167517
> 
> This thing will be more than happy to take the phone _*AND*_ pay you for it!


You will also scan your driver license and finger print and swear that it's not stolen.


----------



## Finky_Rat13 (Oct 19, 2017)

Don't return it. **** that ****. Plus she might lie like the dumbass that forgot his keys. Haha, he tried telling uber that I never returned his keys so it was unfair for him to get charged the 15. Uber demanded a response and I said I returned his shit and I even had witnesses. They still gave me my money. Still **** those idiots.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> OMG what's with your voice, LMAO. You really do that with people lol!
> 
> 70% of me believes all of this is real and 30% thinks you have never driven uber and just have access to a recording booth, voice actors, etc.
> 
> Nonetheless, entertaining.


SadUber is 100% real, but your comment made me laugh.

He's definitely a character, but he is 100% real.



goneubering said:


> Of course you return the phone. Why is that a question for you???? Probably because none of this is real.


Why do people always question SadUber's existence and validity??!! He's real - 100% real.

But it's pretty amazing that everyone seems to doubt the fact that he is, in fact, a real person.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> SadUber is 100% real, but your comment made me laugh.
> 
> He's definitely a character, but he is 100% real.
> 
> ...


He may be real but many of his stories don't pass the smell test.


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Julescase said:


> SadUber is 100% real, but your comment made me laugh.
> 
> He's definitely a character, but he is 100% real.
> 
> ...


I didn't hear the tape. 

What happened?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

goneubering said:


> He may be real but many of his stories don't pass the smell test.


They don't but then he posts the audio every time now and they all match up, so like I said either real or sound booth and I am inclined to go with the simpler explanation: real 

I badly want another SU detective voice drive.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> They don't but then he posts the audio every time now and they all match up, so like I said either real or sound booth and I am inclined to go with the simpler explanation: real
> 
> I badly want another SU detective voice drive.


We're talking about a guy that hired a reindeer for one christmas and hired a drawf to play an elf the next. I would not put it past him to pay for talent.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> We're talking about a guy that hired a reindeer for one christmas and hired a drawf to play an elf the next. I would not put it past him to pay for talent.


He probably is sitting on a few millies and just does uber for the hell of it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> He probably is sitting on a few millies and just does uber for the hell of it.


How else is he able to drive full time and afford all these shenanigans?

My theory is his wife is rich and is paying him alimony.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> Oh boy! I had my fair share of surprises. A girl I had been dating had a penis this one time I reached down there, but I still love to be surprised even if they are unpleasant surprises.


Wait - so she "had a penis this one time I reached down there.." are you saying you had reached down there on other occasions and there hadn't been a penis? Or you only reached down there once and that one attempt resulted in finding a penis so you never reached down there again due to the penis discovery?

Also, can you please provide more details? You can't just throw out the fact that a girl you were dating had an appendage she wasn't supposed to have and drop the mic and leave us hanging (no pun intended)



MoreTips said:


> I really don't feel sorry for her, after lighting a cigarette in your car then basically threatening you! See deserves a lesson in manners. Now if she goes online to her Uber account and leaves a big tip I might forgive her.
> 
> Just be careful SadUber I don't want you to do anything to get in trouble. Just remember to deny, deny, deny as far as Uber is concerned. Your fingerprints on the notes would make for a easy police charge of production of a unwilling scavenger hunt AKA Theft.


If the city's police have time to investigate this, dust for fingerprints, and spend more than 15 minutes on it at all, then they need more crime in this city.

That's a waste of public tax dollars; "Hi I'm Detective Smith investigating an Uber Driver vs. Nasty ***** case# 011.3766....... the scavenger hunt library notes have been sent to the lab for DNA sampling and handwriting analysis. We should have the results in a few days, but we're thinking it's this "Sad Uber" fella, he seems incredibly dangerous. If you happen to see a stuffed lion wandering the streets, DO NOT APPROACH him! He's armed with a pen, paper, and possibly 2 cell phones. Leave this to the professionals, ma'am."



uberdriverfornow said:


> total troll story and I can't believe it still managed 6 pages of replies


You obviously don't know Sad Uber yet. 100% real, and his stories are all legit.

He's a little wacky, but wacky in the absolute BEST way.

I'm kinda obsessed, but even for those who aren't obsessed he's a great read.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How else is he able to drive full time and afford all these shenanigans?
> 
> My theory is his wife is rich and is paying him alimony.


We all know he's creative. My running theory is that he made a bunch of money in tech and now just drives uber for fun. Maybe his parents are swimming in it and gave him some.



Julescase said:


> You obviously don't know Sad Uber yet. 100% real, and his stories are all legit.
> 
> He's a little wacky, but wacky in the absolute BEST way.
> 
> I'm kinda obsessed, but even for those who aren't obsessed he's a great read.


If he was in my city I would do my best to figure out where so that I could ride with him and prank him with the ultimate goal of getting onto these pages as a story. I think that would be amazing.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

A SadUber ban is like a catastrophe that has just happened. We can't get any news from the source, so we all sit around and conjecture until something comes in.....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> A SadUber ban is like a catastrophe that has just happened. We can't get any news from the source, so we all sit around and conjecture until something comes in.....


So have Saduber and Damsel and Crybaby all been banned together?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Damsel and Crybaby have not been banned.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> We're talking about a guy that hired a reindeer for one christmas and hired a drawf to play an elf the next. I would not put it past him to pay for talent.


If he has a recording studio for his recordings, then my theory is that he is a college student who is in some kind of media major. If he's connected to drama, that would might even explain how he got his hands on a reindeer.

Although I think the simplest explanation would be that he was just trolling his drunk pax by talking to them in a growly voice to get his desired response.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

why did SU get banned?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ddrweè is


Uberingdude said:


> If he has a recording studio for his recordings, then my theory is that he is a college student who is in some kind of media major. If he's connected to drama, that would might even explain how he got his hands on a reindeer.
> 
> Although I think the simplest explanation would be that he was just trolling his drunk pax by talking to them in a growly voice to get his desired response.


He doesn't havea recording studio - these are real trips.

These comments are all so funny, the random theories about Sads. He is not making this stuff up, he just likes to have fun and interesting rides/situations, and he's got an amazingly creative, funny outlook on life.

I think he should have his own reality show : The World According To Sads.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

C'mon, no more Sad Uber conspiracy theories. He's not in jail, either. SU will be back in early November so everything will return to normal...although, who knows for sure what normal is in his world?


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> LOL that's a lion, but I thought it was a hamster for days!


I totally thought it was a hamster.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FrostyAZ said:


> C'mon, no more Sad Uber conspiracy theories. He's not in jail, either. SU will be back in early November so everything will return to normal...although, who knows for sure what normal is in his world?


He's on the run


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Damsel and Crybaby have not been banned.


How do you actually know SU is banned but not the other two?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

goneubering said:


> How do you actually know SU is banned but not the other two?


Type @ and then start typing their name. If you don't see their name they are banned.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> How do you actually know SU is banned but not the other two?


Try to tag their names SadUber and you'll see.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Type @ and then start typing their name. If you don't see their name they are banned.


Okay. I will take your word. That feature doesn't work for me.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Okay. I will take your word. That feature doesn't work for me.


Works for everyone. Do your own name, then saduber's. You'll see the difference @thenname


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks like it might be perm this time. We'll never get the next episode. It's kind of like the Carnival series, just stopped cold.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Update: about four days after I sent the first clue to this woman, I received another one star just out of the blue. That makes me think she finally found her phone. No good deed goes unpunished I guess.
I removed the link to the recording before in case of the remote chance it could get back to her at that time. Here it is again:

https://clyp.it/ho5dg1kn


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You're a funny lion, SU. If you're ever in Portland look me up, we can grab some coffee and swap stories.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You're a funny lion, SU. If you're ever in Portland look me up, we can grab some coffee and swap stories.


That would be great! There are so many u p people I want to meet. A well-known up member actually came to visit me back on October 30th. I am trying to get his permission to tell the story about what happened.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> SadUber is 100% real, but your comment made me laugh.
> 
> He's definitely a character, but he is 100% real.
> 
> ...


Hey Jules Case, by the way, I have been telling lots of pax about you!

https://clyp.it/f4irmca1


----------

